# All Canadian pedalboard help!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in the process of building an all Canadian pedalboard and I'm looking pedal manufacturers. Here's what I have so far. Am I missing any big names here? Maybe we could have a sticky thread with all Canadian pedalboard pics 

Empress Effects 
Diamond Pedals
Retro-Sonic
Dr. Scientist
SolidGoldFX
Radial Engineering
Fairfield Circuitry
Kilpatrick Audio
MJM Guitar FX
Wounded Paw
Axe and you shall receive
Righteous Tones
Cause & Effect Pedals
Road Rage Pro-Gear
Goudie FX
Oxfuzz
Blackout Effectors
Maritime Analog
Axis Research
Timbre Pedalboards
Arcane Analog


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's Fairfield, here in the Outouais: Fairfield Circuitry - Makers of fine effects pedals

And as much as it doesn't strike people that way, Radial is a Vancouver company.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Radial (Tone Bone) is Canadian I think, and MJM Effects.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks I had forgottent about Radial, I just ordered an ABY too


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

mhammer said:


> There's Fairfield, here in the Outouais: Fairfield Circuitry - Makers of fine effects pedals
> 
> And as much as it doesn't strike people that way, Radial is a Vancouver company.


Thanks mhammer I had never heard of them!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Blackout now builds in North Carolina. Good stuff though.

Kilpatrick is in Toronto - Kilpatrick Audio - Products Premier Guitar seems to love his stuff.

Here's the MJM link for you MJM boutique guitar pedals and effects, fuzz, distortion, overdrive, univibe, rotovibe, octaver and more

Wounded Paw is Canadian as well Wounded Paw Effects Pedals

Pre-built BYOC pedals are done in Canada through The finest selection of Boutique and Vintage Guitar Effects, Guitars and Amplifiers


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

zurn said:


> Thanks mhammer I had never heard of them!


Thanks! I might get the MJM china fuzz!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't forget about our own Keto.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And you can always buy a one-of-a-kind from me too. :banana:


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Righteous Tones seems to be shut down, too bad.

I have the Electro-Glide (analog delay, best delay I've tried) Fang (metal distortion...don't much care for, but I might just hate modern metal pedal tone) and the Jack (EQ/DI, pretty good). Wanted to try some of the other models but it looks like they flatlined...


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

How about Cause and Effect pedals?

Cause & Effect Pedals Boutique Guitar Stompboxes


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Great idea! Man, this has me thinking. I already use mostly Traynor amps and mostly Godin electrics, so home brewed pedals would fit me perfectly, assuming I can find the tone. (Even most of my acoustics are Canadian made.) Why hadn't I thought of this before?

Thanks zurn!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Why not updating the first post with the new suggestions? Could be a good informational source! 

Roadrage is canadian too:Roadrage true Bypass switching

Goudie FX : Goodie FX
but they seems to be closed!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> Why not updating the first post with the new suggestions? Could be a good informational source!
> 
> Roadrage is canadian too:Roadrage true Bypass switching
> 
> ...


Good idea, i'll update the my first post with all the new additions.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

There's OXFUZZ too:
http://oxfuzz.com


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

AlcolmX said:


> There's OXFUZZ too:
> http://oxfuzz.com


Wow I had never heard of them either, looks like theres no excuse to not having a all Canadian board


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Head office is in Ontario ? Can anyone confirm that the pedals are made in Canada?

Headquarters


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm the pre-builder of BYOC kits through axeandyoushallreceive.com
B.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

zurn said:


> Head office is in Ontario ? Can anyone confirm that the pedals are made in Canada?
> 
> Headquarters


They are mostly definitely Danish. That's a NA HQ for distribution and support.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

iaresee said:


> They are mostly definitely Danish. That's a NA HQ for distribution and support.


Thanks i'll delete it from the list then.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

AlcolmX said:


> There's OXFUZZ too:
> http://oxfuzz.com


How did I forget OxFuzz. Toronto-made and AMAZING. I love my Ox Drive Treble Booster. I've tried many and it's my all time favourite


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Great idea for a thread, Zurn!

I think this should get "stickied".


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Under the xmas lights, here's what I have so far. Work in progress and sounds awesome.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Blackout Effectors wasn't on the list yet! Great stuff.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Were We Brave? said:


> Blackout Effectors wasn't on the list yet! Great stuff.


Added, thanks!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Were We Brave? said:


> Blackout Effectors wasn't on the list yet! Great stuff.


 He's located in USA now. Is a Canauck living in US still a canuck?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> He's located in USA now. Is a Canauck living in US still a canuck?


Removed them


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> He's located in USA now. Is a Canauck living in US still a canuck?


Well, if Godin guitar components assembled just inside the Vermont border are still Canadian, then yes.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Well, if Godin guitar components assembled just inside the Vermont border are still Canadian, then yes.


Re-added them


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Dr. Scientist.
> 
> ...from my hometown.


They where on the list, I may have deleted them by mistake. I added them back, thanks.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This is a pretty neat idea! 

Would the Canadian Limited Edition '58 LP count? It comes with some Maple Syrup!


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

Maritime Analog Effects Pedals and Components


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice another Canadian gem, added thanks!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Alien8 said:


> Maritime Analog Effects Pedals and Components


Those look great...I'm looking forward to the new year when I can (hopefully) swing a couple. Thanks for the link!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't want to bash Blackout effector...still a really nice builder with a great effects offer!
But I didn't know Godin were located in Vermont...why?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Godin's are only assembled in the States, the parts come from Quebec if I remember correctly. Anyway let's keep this thread pedal related


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I forgot about Axis Research in SK too. I have one of these pedals kicking around somewhere.










Click here to go back to the main page


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> I forgot about Axis Research in SK too. I have one of these pedals kicking around somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, added!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Weren't the original WH-1's made in Canada by IVL?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

prodigal_son said:


> Weren't the original WH-1's made in Canada by IVL?


I've never heard of that pedal, are they still made ?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

For those of you who are interested, here's what I have so far on my Canadian pedalboard.

MJM China Fuzz -> Empress Superdelay -> Diamond Tremolo -> Dr Scientist Mini-Reverberator -> Radial Big Shot ABY going to my AC30 and Kingsley Keep.

Future replacements:

Whirlwind Phaser -> Retro-Sonic Phaser
Analogman Sunface -> MJM London Fuzz
EHX Small Clone -> Retro-Sonic Chorus or Diamond Halo Chorus
Paul C Timmy - ??
Fulltone OCD - ??
Fulltone Wah - ??
Boss Tuner - ??

Any suggestions for the ??'s ?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

WH-1 = Digitech Whammy


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well here's my Canadian pedalboard as of today! I'm still looking to replace the Wah, OCD, Tuner and Timmy.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

FOr the OCD/Timmy ask to Greg at Solidgold FX he's building some nice OD!
Nice board by the way!
How's Retro-Sonic Distortion comparing to a Rat?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, I might try the SolidGold FX High Octane!


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Tone Hog is another Canadian company. They build a TS-808 clone among others.

Tone Hog | Facebook

Sorry no website, the only presence they have on the web I know of is one facebook.

J5


----------



## timbrepedalb (Mar 4, 2012)

First off alot of great Canadian pedal makers out there! It's really cool to see them all! 

I'd like to represent my Canadian company, Timbre Collective Enterprises!

We are a "homebase" if you may for all your Canadian pedals, we make handmade boutique pedalboards out of Fredericton New Brunswick!

You can view our website at http://www.timbrepedalboard.com 

We would love to hear your feedback!

Cheers.

Pete.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

timbrepedalb said:


> First off alot of great Canadian pedal makers out there! It's really cool to see them all!
> 
> I'd like to represent my Canadian company, Timbre Collective Enterprises!
> 
> ...


 Very nice work. I was just wondering yesterday about a "local to me" pedalboard builder but couldn't find any so I went out and bought the stuff to build my own. I wish I had found your website before I went shopping and started on it.
There is a section on here (Dealer Emporium) for vendors to advertise. You'll get more attention there. We're not supposed to solicit outside of the dealer area. 
Are you coming to the guitar show in Moncton next month? If not, you should consider it as it's a very good chance for exposure.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

timbrepedalb said:


> First off alot of great Canadian pedal makers out there! It's really cool to see them all!
> 
> I'd like to represent my Canadian company, Timbre Collective Enterprises!
> 
> ...


Thx a lot, I added you to the list! I have since stepped away from trying an all Canadian pedalboard but I might try it again in the future!


----------



## timbrepedalb (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeff B. said:


> Very nice work. I was just wondering yesterday about a "local to me" pedalboard builder but couldn't find any so I went out and bought the stuff to build my own. I wish I had found your website before I went shopping and started on it.
> There is a section on here (Dealer Emporium) for vendors to advertise. You'll get more attention there. We're not supposed to solicit outside of the dealer area.
> Are you coming to the guitar show in Moncton next month? If not, you should consider it as it's a very good chance for exposure.


Hey Jeff! Thanks for the tips, We plan on going down! Im assuming you are in the NB area?


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

timbrepedalb said:


> Hey Jeff! Thanks for the tips, We plan on going down! Im assuming you are in the NB area?


Nope. I'm in Nova Scotia but will be making the trip up for the show.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Thought I'd dig this thread up as I just completed getting the pedals for my all Canadian pedal board. Does any one know a good Canadian Pedal board builder?

Here are the pedals:
Arcane analog KGB (2 of them)
Arcane analog OC139 Boost
Diamond Drive (original)
Diamond Halo Chorus
Dr. Scientist Reverberator
Empress Fuzz
Empress Tape delay

Non Canadian item's on the board will be:
Korg Pitchblack tuner
Power supply
Loopmaster ture bypass switcher


----------

